# Dovetails by Hand



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

How long does it take to do a half-blind dovetail (by hand) on a drawer say 6" deep? Also, what kind of learning curve are we talking about to do dovetails by hand. I'm building a built-in cabinet and it will have 10 drawers. 

Thanks for everyones input.

glg


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

FOREVER.........I have a hard time getting them to work with jigs and machines, I have not attempted them by hand in years. Watched Norm do it, he makes it look so easy.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I just did my first hand cut half blind dovetails last week. It took me about 1 1/2 hours to do the two half blind dovetails. Tommy, aka T-Chisel posted a video tutorial last week on lumberjocks. After watching it, I went out to the shop and was successful in making the cuts the first try. I would strongly suggest watching his video!http://lumberjocks.com/TChisel/blog/8068


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great video. Thanks Julian.

glg54


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

Rob Cosman says 3.40s


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, Rob Cosman has it down pat!


----------



## glg54 (Mar 31, 2009)

It looks so simple.

Was that a coping saw that Rob used to accross the grain?

Thanks for the videos.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 15, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I just did my first hand cut half blind dovetails last week. It took me about 1 1/2 hours to do the two half blind dovetails. Tommy, aka T-Chisel posted a video tutorial last week on lumberjocks. After watching it, I went out to the shop and was successful in making the cuts the first try. I would strongly suggest watching his video!http://lumberjocks.com/TChisel/blog/8068


those look great, nice job.
and as to the original post, do a tester on some scrap, sharpen up your chisels and go for it.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

glg..It's called a fret saw. I think it's a bit smaller than a coping saw. Easier to turn sideways I think.


----------

